# Adelaide Beer Fest 2010



## AussieJosh (30/9/10)

Went to it last year! It was really good! got lots of free stuff at the end of it!, Beers, glasses, bottle openers ect.... Thought some of you guys might like to know about it!?
I dont work for them just really liked it last year, I wish it was on a sunday again  But ill still go.





*Oct 8 2010
6pm-9pm
$20 presale or $25 on the door
*Vale Ale, Coopers, Moo Brew, Burleigh Brewing Company, Little Creatures Brewing, James Squires, Peroni, Miller, Grolsch, Bluetongue,Singha, Castello, Lowenbrau, Red Angus, Williams, Mac's, Knappstein, New Norcia, Matilda Bay, St Hellier, Erdinger, Dab, Gosser, Krusovice, Kwak, Duvel, Floris, Cascade, Pepperjack ,Bulmers, Lord Nelson, Paulaner, 
Napoleone & Co Cider​


----------



## AussieJosh (4/10/10)

Anyone from here think they will be going this year!? If so we could catch up at the event and have a brew!


----------



## EnergeticSloth (4/10/10)

Yeah i was contemplating on goin with a mate seeing its only a 2min stagger from my place :beerbang:


----------



## Hatchy (4/10/10)

I'm getting married on Sunday so having the families round on Friday night. I wonder if they'd notice if I wasn't here?


----------



## AussieJosh (4/10/10)

Energeticsloth! Ill see you there then mate! 

Hatchy, Bring the family and the wife to be! Make it ya last drink before sunday night!


----------



## Hatchy (4/10/10)

That would ensure that the kegs of matrimoniale stay safe on Friday night. Have you forgotten that Saturday is between Friday & Sunday or are you suggesting that there's a chance of me not having a beer on Saturday?


----------



## AussieJosh (4/10/10)

Yes God forgive me Hatchy! that is what i am suggesting!
you need to be clear headed for the BIG DAY!
F%*# ME! Who am I kidding!? I would get so shitfaced the night before!!!
Getting married scares me more then pushing a baby out of my own ass!! haha!
Anyway be good to see you there if you can make it!


----------



## Williams (14/10/10)

Hello Friends,

I attend Beer Fest this year,it was an great experinced and its awesome.We have a great fun.
There is sales for Beer,wearables and glassware and other then this ,they offer real food to compliment Beer tasting.


----------



## stef (14/10/10)

Spewing i didnt see this earlier! Whens the next one? Are they only yearly?


----------



## AussieJosh (14/10/10)

Yeah there yearly, I think that was the forth one!?

Its well worth it! I payed $25 entry and had about $80 worth of beer! And thats if i got it from dan murphys or first choice! I did a lot of Belgien beer "Tasting" Some of them were $175 a carton!!! Also I loved the coopers vintage 2010! At the end of the night more then just "tastings" are given to finish alread opend bottles, also lots of key ring bottle openers and beers mats ect are given away!

Of course i bought a carton Of vintage at the end of it! Just to suport what the night is about, Last year i bought two cartons of beer, Honestly.....Its the best beer tasting fest I have ever been to! I would not miss it if i can help it!

P.S during the fest they draw out a winner, everyone who attends can enter...the winner gets one bottle of all 50 beers there up for tasting! I did not win.


----------



## stef (14/10/10)

pretty sweet prize though!


----------



## philw (14/10/10)

stef said:


> Spewing i didnt see this earlier! Whens the next one? Are they only yearly?




CRAP I missed this as well and I drive past the place nearly every day as I work just up the road


----------

